# Power Antenna Replacement



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello,

Mi wife somehow bent the power anetenna on our 99 altima se. I have purchased a new mast and all the instructions that I have found say that its pretty easy to replace. So I started to replacement process, I had a very hard time getting the crome ring off, since my antenna was bent it won't go down all the way. So I had to use some channel locks to finally get it off, now the ring is a little scuffed up but nothing major. Now comes my problem, all the directions that I have seen say once you turn the radio back on the antenna should just come out. Mine Doesn't, it appears that it is somehow stuck and won't come out. It alsoappears that the antenna is all the up at this time. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to get this off? is it hard to take the whole antenna assembelly out of the car so that I can take it appart. I briefly looked under the carpet and it didn't look like it was easy to get too, hopefully I am wrong.

Thanks for you help,

scott


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you hear your antenna motor running at all? Once that ring is off, the antenna should come right out, when you turn on the radio.


----------



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep, I hear the motor running, the antenna goes up and down, but not down all the way since it is bent. Do you think that maybe the antennat isn't going up all the way, even though I think it is, and some of the cable is still in the motor not allowing to be removed?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get some needle nose pliers, and when somebody turns on the antenna, and you hear the motor start, pull the old one out. Its probably bent just below the ring.


----------



## SCOTTMEINERS (Jan 28, 2004)

The problem is that the metal antenna is in the plastic housing and it won't come out, so I can't even get to the part to see if anything is left in the motor.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

At the end of the antenna is a (usually white) thingy with teeth on it that the motor can grip. If you haven't seen that, then the thing is still in there.

It you can't reach anything, you might have to tear apart the motor.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The antenna is not hard to take out but if you can pull the cord out like Ruben said then you are home free. From what you are saying the mast is stuck inside so you may have to pull the assembly. Good Luck.

Troy


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey guys, I have the same problem since I want to help out my girlfriend and save her money, but my question is if you guys could suggest any places other than the dealership to purchase the whole antenna. Thank you.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.car-parts.com


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey, thank you very much, I found exactly what I needed. :cheers:


----------



## mastada (Apr 1, 2005)

I've had the same problem. Just went to change to the mast tonight and it was jammed in there and didn't come out like it should have. I already pulled out all the of the Plastic cable in the past when the antenna broke off. So all I had left was a the first 2 extensions. But when I released the locking nut on the outside of the car and pull the antenna it didn't come out. I could feel it come out until the end flange hit the locking sleeve. But I couldn't get the locking sleeve out. So I pulled out the motor to have a closer look. Should wouldn't budge. So in my frustration I cut off the plastic end of the main housing tube, thus destroying a perfectly good antenna assembly. Anyhow, the locking sleeve was jammed in and it was bent at the end like the flange stopper on the antenna mast. So no wonder it wouldn't budge. I couldn't do anything to get it out, plus I had already cut the thing off the antenna anyhow. So.... It doesn't work as easily as they say. Now I need a whole new Motor Assembly or atleast an complete housing as all my internals are good for a rebuild.


----------

